# Help with avatar.



## Desax (Jul 4, 2007)

Ok, I am trying to upload a pic of wife and I with Boots Randolph, from my computer. The upload has failed twice. I believe it may have something to do with the pixel size of the real pic vs's what is allowed and I have not a clue how to adjust it because I am an Idiot with computers. There,,, I feel better already.


----------



## Bossman (Nov 11, 2005)

If the picture is indeed too big, try this:

Start-Programs-Accessories-> Paint

File, Open-> browse to the picture and press open.

Image-> Stretch/Skew: Change those first two percentages to something less than 100 (but keep them both the same or else your image won't shrink proportionately.) Press OK.

File, Save As... ->re-name it so you don't lose the original picture

Then try uploading.


----------



## Mark5047 (Apr 8, 2003)

Bossman said:


> If the picture is indeed too big, try this:
> 
> Start-Programs-Accessories-> Paint
> 
> ...


LOL - you assume because he cant edit a file he must be using a PC instead of a Mac? Sorry, that just struck me funny.....

If you are using a PC and are running Windows XP or later, it might be easier to edit the file by using Microsoft Picture Manager. If you locate the file and right click then select 'edit' it will launch MS Picture Manager for you. Look to the right and you will see an option to resize, select that then click the radio button 'percent of original width x height' and make the number small enough to fit for your avatar. You will see it gives the new size in pixels. Select something that is 150 X 150 or smaller
Save the file under a new name as to not mess with your original.


----------



## Desax (Jul 4, 2007)

Bossman, it looks like it worked... You Da Man!!


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

Now turn on your PM (private message) option.


----------



## Desax (Jul 4, 2007)

Ok, here we go again. Dr. G. when I co to the User CP, half way down it show the private msg thing, but how do I turn it on, I thought I had it on.


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

Control panel - edit options - enable private messaging.


----------



## Desax (Jul 4, 2007)

Dr G. I checked that this am. I believe I turned it on this am, not knowing it wasn't on. The only thing not on now is the invisible button, all the other options are green ticked to "on". Thanks. Wish the website had a little tone of somesort letting you know you had some new mail, but I must counter that with my belief of this being about the best Sax related site out there.


----------



## Bossman (Nov 11, 2005)

Mark5047 said:


> LOL - you assume because he cant edit a file he must be using a PC instead of a Mac? Sorry, that just struck me funny.....
> 
> If you are using a PC and are running Windows XP or later, it might be easier to edit the file by using Microsoft Picture Manager. If you locate the file and right click then select 'edit' it will launch MS Picture Manager for you. Look to the right and you will see an option to resize, select that then click the radio button 'percent of original width x height' and make the number small enough to fit for your avatar. You will see it gives the new size in pixels. Select something that is 150 X 150 or smaller
> Save the file under a new name as to not mess with your original.


I just assumed windows because most people in the world use windows. I use mac, fwiw.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Desax,

I checked your user settings and permissions, and you have everything in order now.


----------



## ratracer (Jan 23, 2007)

Wow! Glad it got straightened out. That picture is priceless!


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

SAXISMYAXE said:


> Desax,
> 
> I checked your user settings and permissions, and you have everything in order now.


Must be me then. I'm getting a dead end when I try to PM Desax. 

"Desax has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her."


----------



## Chris S (Jun 3, 2004)

Dr G said:


> Must be me then. I'm getting a dead end when I try to PM Desax.
> 
> "Desax has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her."


Nope, DeSax had the option to ONLY receive from Buddies and Moderators checked. I unchecked it. Should be good to go now.


----------



## daigle65 (Sep 17, 2007)

When I change the size of a photo for my avatar, the file type is changed from JPEG to bitmap !?!?! This file type isn't accepted.
I'm not very computer literate, how can I change the size of a photo without changing file type?


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

daigle,

Send (email, or PM a link) the photo to me and I'll fix it for you.


----------



## Desax (Jul 4, 2007)

SAXISMYAXE, Thanks for the offer. I think I fixed it! At least it seems to be showing up now when I post, Me, Boots, and most importantly, my best friend, my right arm, my wife.


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

Chris S said:


> Nope, DeSax had the option to ONLY receive from Buddies and Moderators checked. I unchecked it. Should be good to go now.


Thanks, Chris. You mods are great!


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Hi Desax,

I think you are good to go. I was offering to fix Daigle's Avatar woes this time around.

BTW, we'll have to paint the town red someday down Nashville way!

Cheers my friend.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

There you go Daigle, avatar changed. 

Cheers.


----------



## bluesaxgirl (Jun 8, 2006)

By the way, nice avatar.


----------



## Desax (Jul 4, 2007)

SaxisMyAxe,,, Man,,, you don't know how tempting it is to haunt some of those streets again. Truth is,,, it almost killed me. But I saw the light! I have played with some of the greats in my opinion and sat around shooting the breeze later. Now I play for my Church. I'm kinda proud about that cause we now broadcast to over 178 countries. Last month we had 1.7 million hits, and I love my music so don't take me wrong, but I get more satisfaction now playing for the Lord and letting him get the Glory instead of me.


----------



## Kosma (Feb 2, 2003)

Test post for avatar...


and it works!


----------

